# [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets at Phoenix Suns



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(4-3)/(6-2)*


When/Where:
*Wednesday, November 12, 10:30 PM ET*


























*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Nash / Bell / Barnes / Stoudemire / O'Neal*


_*Preview*_



> Though the architect of their high-scoring ways left over the summer, the Phoenix Suns are doing a fine job living up to their reputation as one of the NBA's best offensive teams.
> 
> The Houston Rockets, on the other hand, haven't delivered on their billing as one of the league's top defensive clubs despite an offseason move designed to strengthen them in that area.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

We need to rebound for this game.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*



hroz said:


> We need to rebound for this game.


We also need to rebound in this game.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*



> We also need to rebound in this game.


The third thing we need to do is rebound! :smilewink

This game could serve as the springboard for this team.

Maybe playing Shaq can inspire Yao's toughness to come out.
Scola needs to out hussle Stoudamire.
Artest should be able to handle Barnes pretty easy and get him into foul trouble.
Hopefully TMac will go at Bell.
Rafer just needs to match everything Nash does.

I'm actually pretty pumped for this game.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Hopefully the Laker game was this year version of last years Sixers game.

We need a good kick in the ***...


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

I think we should bench T-mac if he doesnt step up in this game.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

I'll catch the game on ESPN. Looking forward to a good game!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Shaq is probably very pumped for this game.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

8 points left for Shaq!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Boo at Rafer missing the lay up but haha at the reaction.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Go do your thing Chuck!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Aaron Brooks with the block!


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Oh Barnes got Rafer first. Rafer likes to get cocky when he's having a good game.

Man I saw T-Mac ****ing push Nash to the floor.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Screw Barnes that was uncalled for!!


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Whoa Yao with a nice move.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

T-Mac is on fire.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Artest was really cold in this game. I wasn't too pleased with the shot selections from time to time in this game too. It's good that T-Mac got into a rhythm. Brooks was simply amazing.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z3SzRngFMP0

That is fast. Here's the fight. Be the judge.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Barnes is a punk. I hope there are no suspensions only fines because there were no punches thrown. Rockets win!

Impressed Artest was no where near the fight action. Concerned Artest was 1 for 12 in the game. Still figuring out his role on this team a bit.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Thats the Tracy I know and love. Artest was cold though ad Matt Barnes is an ***


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*

Behind the box score



> *Houston 94, Phoenix 82*
> 
> I don't need to tell you that this was Houston's show from beginning to end, or remind you to ponder what this team could turn into should it learn to boast this sort of attack alongside a pair of forwards (Ron Artest and Luis Scola) who combine to shoot better than 2-18 from the floor?
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 8] Houston Rockets @ Phoenix Suns*


----------

